
Trunk-Based Development vs. Git Flow - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/trunk-based-development-vs-git-flow-b1b23044dfb
======
westurner
One major advantage of the gitflow/hubflow git workflows is that there is a
standard way of merging across branches. For example, a 'hotfix' branch is
merged into the stable master branch and also develop with one standard
command; there's no need to re-explain and train new devs on how the branches
were supposed to work here. I even copied the diagram(s) into my notes:
[https://westurner.github.io/tools/#hubflow](https://westurner.github.io/tools/#hubflow)

IMHO, `git log` on the stable master branch containing each and every tagged
release is preferable to having multiple open release branches.

Requiring tests to pass before a PR gets merged is a good policy that's
independent of the trunk or gitflow workflow decision.

